# Florida/Alabama showdown



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is going to come out with the victory? The loser should have to walk out in the middle of the field. Then bend over and kiss their own arse. 

What does Florida need to do to stop Alabama and vice versa?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

In order for Florida to stop Alabama they must do one thing, show up. Game over.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Bama brought their A game, playing as well as Ive seen them this entire year. MAY have a half a chance.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Very impressive win for Alabama. It was great to see Florida go down, and Tebow crying at the end of the game. Now here's to hoping Nebraska can find a way to topple Texas tonight; then we might get to see Bama vs. TCU for the title. I'm a Husker fan tonight. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 go huskers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!! And if Mccoy doesnt do any better I believe Bama will have a Heisman trophy winner too! GO HUSKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Gators....... Hey Gators........... Hey Gators, we just beat tha HELL outta you! RAMMER JAMMER YELLOW HAMMER GIVE EM HELL ALABAMA! Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> Bama earned respect. 8)


Bama looked good, really surprised to see them handle Florida like they did.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> AMEN. I'm still jumpin' and shoutin'!
> 
> Fuque cauff CS and HOGAN.
> 
> Bama earned respect.


I already said in an earlier post that Bama will be the national champs this year


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

**** BSC blows, Huskers had that game.


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Texas does not deserve to go to a national championship game! They are going to get their a$$es handed to them! The BCS is BUL$HIT! And Im pretty sure the Texas game has sewn up Ingrams Heisman trophy! GO BAMA!! ROLL TIDE! 

And as far as BYU and Utah goes I have to say I have become a cougar fan......... Max Hall's mom is my favorite cougar! GO BAMA AND GO SEC!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

fatbass said:


> AMEN. I'm still jumpin' and shoutin'!
> Bama earned respect. 8)


You guys earned more than respect. The way Texas looked tonight, you just won a crystal football. If Saban has his boys more prepared than they were in his last BCS game :wink:, you shouldn't have much trouble rolling the horns.


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Cath, I agree, Bama was way under prepared last year!


----------

